# Sage Barista Express No/Low Pressure



## bgsc17 (Jan 19, 2021)

HI,

I purchased a Barista Express 870XL secondhand from Facebook marketplace & have been having some issues with low/no pressure. Initially the pressure was okay but have noticed recently that the pressure has become significantly worse often not reaching above the pre infusion level. I have tried the following resolutions but to no avail. I am unsure whether it is a solenoid valve or water pump issue so am seeking some guidance from those who know more.

- Deep clean/Descaling x 2 cycles - Low Pressure continued

- Deep clean of grinder and have adjusted the grinder on a number of occasions - Low pressure remains

- Purchased a distributor & palm tamper - Low Pressure remains

- Varied the amount with the Dual Wall Double Cup 16-18g - Low Pressure remains

- Test shot with dual wall portafilter - When running water through the dual wall double cup portafilter, low pressure remains & a large volume of water stays within the portafilter, with the machine creating a lot of noise. See attached youtube video for demonstration.






Any help would be really appreciated.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## bgsc17 (Jan 19, 2021)

Please note error this is a Barista Express 860 not 870.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Why are you using the dual wall basket? That's for pre-ground only. 
Use the regular one.

Presumably you checked where it came from and the water used in it?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

That video looks normal. Normal noises etc.

What's the coffee like with the regular basket?


----------

